# Buybacks



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

I just had to have my first one replaced at 1700 miles.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a response from GM. They said you will hear something within 48 hours and that was 15 days ago. Ours has been in shop a total of 47 days, 5 times for cel and 3 times the cel was for a p0133. Even one of the GM girls on here said she put a note on my case and let them know I was awaiting a response, that was last week. When my wife opened the case (car is in her name) the customer service agent said get a lawyer. The girl changed her tune when she read verbatium from the GM website "please call us before you contact a laywer". I know GM will cut all ties if you laywer up so we were waiting to see what they do before we contact a lawyer. 
This last time the car was in the shop for a P0133 it got an ECM update. I assume GM is changing some parameters and I'm guessing leaning it up a bit. All the paperwork said was fuel trim reprogram. This has been the only time the car was in the shop for just one day.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am sorry to hear you folks are having this issue. For the record, my car has never thrown this code in 124K miles. I have been reading some posts on this and it seems like the root cause might have something to do with the EGR or some plate related to the EGR. Good luck with getting this resolved once and for all. It seems like the P0133 is a symptom of another problem.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well this is really disappointing. And diesel I realized we were just band-aiding a deeper issue when we just started replacing soot covered oxygen sensors. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe show them this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...discussion/90834-joined-p0133-club-today.html


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Does everyone with this problem, just drive short drives to/from work? Or, are they long 50+ milers?
Just wondering.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smallheadz said:


> I'm still waiting on a response from GM. They said you will hear something within 48 hours and that was 15 days ago. Ours has been in shop a total of 47 days, 5 times for cel and 3 times the cel was for a p0133. Even one of the GM girls on here said she put a note on my case and let them know I was awaiting a response, that was last week. When my wife opened the case (car is in her name) the customer service agent said get a lawyer. The girl changed her tune when she read verbatium from the GM website "please call us before you contact a laywer". I know GM will cut all ties if you laywer up so we were waiting to see what they do before we contact a lawyer.
> This last time the car was in the shop for a P0133 it got an ECM update. I assume GM is changing some parameters and I'm guessing leaning it up a bit. All the paperwork said was fuel trim reprogram. This has been the only time the car was in the shop for just one day.


I'm sorry you haven't been in contact! I would be happy to look into this more and follow up with you in a private message with anything further. Let me know! Again, very sorry for any inconvenience! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Patsy feel free to look it up case #71-1492130030. Belva on your end took the call 1-866-790-5700 ext21575
9/18/14 thru 10/04/14 in shop P0133 mileage 7554
10/08/14 thru 10/31/15 in shop for headliner and sunvisor( sunvisor was reported broken at first service of 9/18/14) Mileage 9678
4/28/15 thru 5/02/15 mileage 20611 p0133
5/16/15 only in for one day for transmission leak that was reported on 4/28/15 . Seal was on back order and was told to drive car until seal came in.
6/24/15 thru 6/25/15 P0133 mileage 22864


----------

